# Lt Gen Bipin Rawat to be the new Army chief



## ranjeet

Lt Gen Bipin Rawat will be the next Army chief, the government announced on Saturday.

Bipin Rawat replaces Gen Dalbir Singh, who retires in January.

The government also announced that Air Marshal BS Dhanoa will be the new Chief of Air Staff.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=TOIIndiaNews

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Burhan Wani

ranjeet said:


> Lt Gen Bipin Rawat will be the next Army chief, the government announced on Saturday.
> 
> Bipin Rawat replaces Gen Dalbir Singh, who retires in January.
> 
> The government also announced that Air Marshal BS Dhanoa will be the new Chief of Air Staff.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=TOIIndiaNews


Post their pictures Alma meter, expertise, parental and commanded regiment/corp etc.


----------



## Hassan Guy

lol, haven't heard anything in the media


----------



## Burhan Wani

rattay said:


>


Oh no man another Gorkha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

@rattay You name resembles with some very remained very close to me i guess. M A rattay?


----------



## ravinderpalrulez

For first time in India, two generals superseded, as the Govt names Lt Gen Bipin Rawat the next army chief. Gens Bakshi and Hariz left out.


----------



## H!TchHiker

ravinderpalrulez said:


> For first time in India, two generals superseded, as the Govt names Lt Gen Bipin Rawat the next army chief. Gens Bakshi and Hariz left out.


Any special reason for this ? As normally in India senior most is appointed as COAS..


----------



## punit

H!TchHiker said:


> Any special reason for this ? As normally in India senior most is appointed as COAS..


not much details. rumor is that chief of all three services is going to be announced soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Commando Dhruva

ranjeet said:


> Lt Gen Bipin Rawat will be the next Army chief, the government announced on Saturday.
> 
> Bipin Rawat replaces Gen Dalbir Singh, who retires in January.
> 
> The government also announced that Air Marshal BS Dhanoa will be the new Chief of Air Staff.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=TOIIndiaNews


!!!!Gadhwal ROCKS!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.deccanherald.com/content/587151/lt-gen-rawat-next-army.html
*The government today appointed vice chief of army staff Lt Gen Bipin Rawat as the new Army chief superseding his two senior officers, while vice chief of air staff Air Marshal B S Dhanoa has been made the new chief of the Indian Air Force.*

"Government has decided to appoint Lt Gen Bipin Rawat, vice chief of army staff, as the next chief of army staff with effect from afternoon of December 31," the Defence Ministry said in a tweet. It also tweeted that Air Marshal B S Dhanoa will take over as IAF chief with effect from afternoon of December 31.

Rawat will replace General Dalbir Singh, while Dhanoa will take over from IAF chief Arup Raha. Lt Gen Rawat, an infantry soldier, superseded senior most army commander Lt Gen Praveen Bakshi, who headed the Eastern Command and was next in line to be the army chief, besides Southern Command Chief P M Hariz.

Government sources said Lt gen Rawat was found best suited among the Lt Generals to deal with emerging challenges, including a reorganized and restructured military force in the north, continuing terrorism and proxy war from the west, and the situation in the North-East.

They said Lt Gen Rawat has tremendous hands-on experience of serving in combat areas and at various functional levels in the Indian Army over the last three decades. He has handled various operational responsibilities in many areas, including along the LoC with Pakistan, the LAC with China and in the North-East.

He is known for his balanced approach towards soldiering, compassion, and connect with civil society. His experience as GOC-in-C Southern Army Command in Mechanised Warfare has been focused towards the western borders, in coordination with the other two services, the sources said.

Supersesion in the army is not new though there has not been any such instances in the recent past. In 1983, the then Prime Minister Indira Gandhi had appointed Lt Gen A S Vaidya as army chief superseding Lt Gen S K Sinha, who resigned in protest.

Earlier in 1972, the Gandhi government side-stepped the very popular Lt General P S Bhagat, one of the handful of Indian Victoria Cross awardees from World War II, who was in line to succeed General (later Field Marshal) Sam Manekshaw. This was done by giving his junior, General G G Bewoor a year's extension, during which time Bhagat retired. Bewoor, thus, succeeded Manekshaw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> Lt Gen Bipin Rawat was named the next army chief on Saturday, as the government abandoned a three-decade-old tradition of elevating senior-most officers as service chiefs. The vice-chief will succeed Gen Dalbir Singh, who retires on December 31.
> 
> 1. Lt Gen Bipin Rawat joined the Indian Army in December 1978.
> 
> 2. Rawat won the Sword of Honour when he graduated from the Indian Military Academy in 1978.
> 
> 3. He was commissioned into the 5/11 Gorkha Rifles.
> 
> 4. He is second consecutive chief from the Gorkha Rifles. Gen Dalbir Singh was commissioned into 4/5 Gorkha Rifles.
> 
> 5. Gen Rawat is from a military background. His father was also a lieutenant general.
> 
> 6. Rawat was commanding the Pune-based Southern Command before he was appointed the army vice-chief.
> 
> 7. Rawat miraculously survived a chopper accident when he was the commander of the Dimapur-based Headquarters 3 Corps.
> 
> 8. Rawat, who learnt his art in Kashmir and the northeast, headed the Indian brigade during the UN peacekeeping operation in the Democratic Republic of the Congo in 2008.Indian peacekeepers performed splendidly under his leadership. The general is credited with providing dynamic leadership under the UN banner. The Indian peacekeepers switched their approach from a velvet glove to an iron fist under his leadership.


http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...bipin-rawat/story-BDd2pWxRd44X44Z1lIog8N.html


----------

